
Ax² + Bx and C = 0? - frenchman_in_ny
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/05/science/quadratic-equations-algebra.html
======
anonsivalley652
Btw: Hey @dang if you're out here in the interwebs, did the auto-title-
reformatter possibly replace "+" with "and" in the title? Asking for a friend.
;-)

~~~
gus_massa
I think so. You will get a faster reply if you send an email to the mods
hn@ycombinator.com

